# Prayers needed for Echo's Little Loo



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Everyone please pray hard and send all positive thoughts for this beautiful little boy that Echo rescued recently. Terry just got him on Monday. By Wednesday he developed a fever and was taken to the vet where they gave him some antibiotics and sent him home. By Thursday evening he was back at the vets and diagnosed with pneumonia. Friday he was diagnosed with Parvo and is very sick. He has a very high fever that they cannot get down and continues to vomit and have diarrhea now. Just got word a little while ago that they are going to do a plasma transfusion to see if this will help him. 

Please keep them in your thoughts tonight as it's a very critical time for this little boy. He was never listed on the board, but I felt like he needs all the help he can get right now.

This is Little Loo before he got sick:


















This is Little Lou earlier today:


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

poor baby 
thougts are heading his way


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

beautiful little boy, I'm send healing prayers right now!


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

VERY positive thoughts and prayers for little Lou.....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor baby, so sad, prayers please help him thru, he deserves to be happy and healthy.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh he is beautiful! So sweet and kind! Poor little man!!

We have fingers, toes and paws crossed here! He has such a wondeful face with that goofy toungue hanging out. Then he looks so sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please please keep us postedQQ


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Do they have him on IV fluids ? That could help with the fever and the antibiotics also. Prayers and good thoughts going his way.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

We're all pulling for you, Little Lou!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh how sad.....hope hes a fighter. We lost one from pneumonia from Mas this year, it was awful, antibiotics and nettle treatments didnt help. 3 wks later she passed to find out she had nodules which was blocking the antibiotics from working. Come on sweetie....pull through this.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

from the Dimock pack!
Jess


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers from TN.









Come on little Loo you can make it.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a handsome little guy! Sending healing thoughts your way Lou! Feel better soon!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Nothing but positive thoughts for Little Loo!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

OGSDR is sending positive thoughts your way.

: )


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

So many positive thoughts and prayers for this handsome little guy. Come on lil Lou, I just know you are a fighter!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts. Be strong little guy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sending lots of positive energy out to Little Loo. Hang in there guy!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful boy...all good and positive thoughts and wishes sent your way. bless your heart.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Praying for him! What a sweetheart!

Tanya


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Prayers zooming to Little Loo from All of us too!! Be strong little man!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Lots of prayers head to little Lou, come on little man you can do it. 

Thank you for rescueing him.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Done! Hold on little one. ID


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hang on tight, Loo. We are thinking about you. It's a really rough ride, but you can do it.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

healing thoughts coming your way. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

C'mon Little Loo!

I just made a donation for Little Loo's care in honor and memory of my beloved JayDee, who left us for the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. 

Noble Rescue helped get JayDee to me and I will always be grateful to them for their help. 

Please know that we are sending good thoughts his way!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts going out for this little boy.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

He just keeps getting worse - I didn't think he could get worse. I'm so sad.

He's vomiting and diarrhea every hour and even more lethargic. I didn't think he could be more lethargic.

I'm sick about this.

Yesterday when I visited him I gave him a kiss on the nose for each person pulling for him and listed all the names.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

the vet just called, they are basically recommending I come in to end his suffereing. THey can not get him stable.

I don't know what to do...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Can you call one of our southern friends more used to Parvo? I know sometimes up here our vets don't have the same experience in dealing with it and maybe if you talk to someone like avamom or pupresq or whoever...they may be able to give you some insight. 

I am very sorry. He looks like the sweetest, goofiest little guy.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Terry just called and she is on her way to the vet right now. They said he lost about a liter of blood in this last episode of diarrhea. Poor Loo and poor Terry. I just can't imagine if I had been faced with that decision with Lilli. This poor boy has been under vet care since Monday in one way or another and been on iv meds and fluids since Wednesday, so I feel that they have been doing everything possible for him. I do know that he's been on numerous iv meds, including cerenia for the vomiting and that hasn't slowed down at all. What amazes me is that he was so healthy looking and had good weight on him and it still didn't help his chances.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Hang in there, little one! Get well! Sending pawsitive energy his way!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for Loo-know that you are loved and my heart goes out to everyone at Echo during this difficult time.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Little Loo big hug!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

More prayers for Little Loo


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Little Loo went to the bridge about an hour ago. Terry and Liz were with him.

I'm so sorry Terry. RIP Little Loo.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I don't know how to write this, I am heartbroken.

Loo was euthanized this afternoon. It was truly euthanasia. He was so sick. He was in such awful shape, it was terrible to see him like that. I don't want describe the details, but I will never forget them.

I held him as he took his last breath and relaxed. I gave him lots of kisses and told him how sorry I was.

I know it doesn't help, but the what ifs are killing me.

He should have grown into his big paws and played and jumped with other dogs. I keep thinking of all the things he never experienced. I keep looking at the picture of him healthy.

Thank you for all your good thoughts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Oh, Terry! (((((Hugs ))))) I am so very, very sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you now.







Sweet Little Loo knew love, devotion, and spoiling before he went. he knew tenderness, caring, humor, and warmth. He knew a full tummy, caring hands, soft eyes, and loving stroking. Because of you, Loo klnew what the joy of being cherished feels like. 

The awful images will fade in time, to be replaced by remembering his silly sweet puppy antics. The memories will soon no longer be painful, but rather give you a warm feeling. You were there for him. He knew that. 

For now, my heart goes out to you. Wishing you some measure of comfort and a bit of peace during this painful time.









Rest sweet and run free, darling Little Loo.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Oh no. Can I tell you - this week has sucked - it has just sucked ditch water. 

I mistakenly thought Little Loo was with Noble. So, I just got back from making a donation to Echo in his honor. No doubt he incurred some high costs for Echo Rescue. 

Dog Speed to the Bridge Little Loo. JayDee will look out for you.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Godspeed, little man. Sweet dreams, little man.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

OH TERRY!! Such a heartbreak!!! Poor, poor little man, he radiates such goodness in his sweet face!!!

How helpless we feel when they are so sick, we can't see or fight the enemy for him, as much as we wish we could. His loss is one to everyone who would have known him, something special in him comes across, even in his photos.

Terry--you must be heartsick! There are few things worse for a doglover than to know that a loved one is losing a battle. If we could love our dogs in to living throught it all, we would never lose any of them. 

And when an unexplained or sudden death happens, it cheats us twice---first of our loved one, second of our peace of mind as it causes us to second guess ourselves and what we did, didn't do or think we missed.

Please don't do too much of this---we can be overly harsh on ourselves in the process of grieving when sometimes, dogs and people die and we never really know why. It's a terrible reminder of how fragile life is, even these mighty, noble beasts are so easily taken from us for reasons that often make no sense.

My hat is off to you for your huge heart. As an integral part of the Echo Dogs rescue, you have seen a lot of dogs come and go. Yet your heart embraced Lucky Loo as much as if he were the only dog in the world, and he knew it and felt it. The more we love dogs, the more pain we have upon losing them. Your huge heart is your vulnerable point, but I have no doubt that when the bell rings to resccue the next one, you will be at the front of the line ready to take on the next challenge, and in part, in the name of Loo and others who did not make it.

Run Free little Loo, and watch over Terry as she does the good work she does for other angels.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Oh no. I am so sorry.







Little Loo.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I just found this thread and am so sorry to hear about poor Little Loo.







I don't know why it is, but it has been my observation that for some reason older puppies often get parvo harder than the younger guys. You'd think it would be the opposite - being larger, having more mass etc. would help them through it - yet many of the cases I hear about where the pup doesn't make it, it's not the 6-9 week old guys, it's the 4 and 5 month old puppies. 

RIP Little Loo.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*








So sorry to hear this. Run free Little Loo.

A rescue friend of mine had pulled a boxer out of a high kill shelter recently. He was 1.5 years old. He was an OS and really skinny. He kept vomiting everything that she would feed him and the last time she took him to the vet, they thought he might have a partial obstruction. They went ahead and started the surgery and he ended up being loaded with stomach cancer. She felt that it was best to let him go to the bridge.

It is so difficult when you try so hard to help a deserving dog and then to have something else horrible happen to them. I hope every single dog is in a better place playing their tails off!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I am so sorry little Loo.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I think one of the contributing factors may have been his worm load. He was loaded with rounds and whips. 

When I first took him to the vet on Tuesday, it was because he had a slight cough. He checked out fine, they gave him some antibiotics to make sure it didn't get worse and a heartworm preventative.

Wednesday morning he was fine, eating, playing etc. In the afternoon, he was pooping out a ton of round worms. So when his belly was upset I thought it was the worm load. His stool was still solid. I still took him to the vet though and they gave him subQ fluids and a shot of pepcid.

He was better on Thursday morning, but by afternoon seemed more lethargic again so I took him back in. We gave more fluids and did the parvo test (they sent out so didn't get immediate results). I didn't like the way he was sounding by that evening though so I took him into emergency Thursday evening. Though at that point, I was more concerned about pneumonia.

He never left the emergency hospital - he had deteriorated so bad by today, I can't even describe....

I wish I could go back and start over again....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

The only foster pup I've lost to parvo in recent years was one that came in also with a bad upper respiratory infection. We treated everything as promptly and effectively as we could but she still died. I think trying to battle both parvo, which is of course life threatening by itself, on top of a respiratory problem is just too much for most puppies' systems. 

Thank you for everything you did to try to save him.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Sometimes its just not fair is it. I am sorry for Little Loo.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Terry - I am so sorry to hear this beautiful little soul is no longer with us. Thank you for caring for him. He won't be forgotten.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I am so sorry for your loss...King Kramer welcomes another subject across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Our thoughts are with you. You all did the best you could and he's in awesome company. So sorry you had to make the toughest decision ever asked of us.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Terry, 
Loo's course was set before your heart took hold, but he needed you and those that helped bring him to you. I know it is terribly hard to endure this end, but you must find comfort in the knowledge that Loo's suffering was lessened because of those who stepped up to rescue him and then those who fought to save his life. ID


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Terry, I am so sorry for you and this beautiful little boy. I don't see where you could have done anything any differently. I'm very grateful that he was in your loving arms when he passed to the bridge. He'll be well cared for there by the others who have gone before him...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so sorry, he was a gorgeous boy, who had so much potential.

I have also seen seemingly healthy pups go done equally as fast and each time it is heartbreaking.

Deepest sympathy on his loss.









RIP, Little Loo.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So so sorry, bless his little soul, you did the best you could for him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am so very sorry..
...you are very loved little Loo!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I am so sorry Echo and Terry









RIP little Loo







It is so unfair that you were taken soo soon. 

Try not to what if yourself Terry, sounds like he had a very bad strain on an already stressed little system. I know he had the best of care, it just wasn't meant to be.







Not that it makes you feel anybetter, I know. So many of us have been in your shoes, where they come to us already under extreme physical stress and are just too weak or too sick to fight anymore, sending them peacefully to the bridge to no longer be in pain is sometimes all we were meant to do. You rescued him, either way, from a lonely painful death in the shelter....he knew you, knew love and comfort and in the end knew compassion of the highest form.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh No!







Little Loo. 








Terry


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry about his precious baby. Thank you for helping him as best you could. Thank you that you did what was best for him, and did not make him hang on another day "to see if he might get better."


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I'm so sorry.. My heart is aching for you .. So many losses..

Tanya


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I just saw this and my heart is breaking. I'm so very sorry. Such a beautiful baby. My thoughts and prayers are with you Terry.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

I'm so sorry. He looked like such a sweet, sweet little boy. Rest in peace, little Lou.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

This story is so sad and I am very sorry for your loss. At least this little sweetpea was loved and cared for before he left this earth. As time goes on I hope you remember only the sweetness and love
RIP little Loo


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Rest in Peace Little Loo*

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss of this beautiful little soul. Thank you for loving him and trying so very hard for him. You gave him every chance and every bit of love you could. So many hugs and prayers for peace for you at this difficult time.

Run free at the bridge little one, safe in the knowledge that you carry great love with you.


----------

